

Advice: Just finish it - anuraggoel
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/01/23/advice-just-finish-it/

======
patio11
"Just finish it" is terrible advice because software is never "finished".
Bingo Card Creator, which is "pretty freaking simple" as far as software goes
(v1.0 got released in 8 days after I had the idea to do so, and half of that
time was spent on tasks other than programming), has been under development
for 2.5 years. I just released v2.51 and, sure enough, found things to improve
about it. I've already got an extensive list for what to add for v3.0.

My website has also been out for 2.5 years, and there are a million things to
do there, too. It rained yesterday, and accordingly I scratched something off
my rainy day list: implemented a serial key lookup. It is a minor little snit
of a feature that will only be used by probably 5 people, saving me 15
minutes, a month. But when you aggregate those by the dozens, they are really
meaningful.

My advice isn't just finish it. It is "just launch it". You'll have all the
time in the world to improve the software later -- start getting users and
feedback for it today. (Oh, and charge money, starting at launch.)

~~~
leftnode
I think Just Finish It can mean different things for different people. I do
think software can be finished. I wrote a site in college for a company that
still uses it. The code remains unchanged, and that was nearly 5 years ago. It
works fine, has scaled amazingly well, and is what I would consider finished.

However, some other things never are truly finished, and you're right, just
require launching. I find just launching it is one of the hardest pieces of
software development.

